# Asrock Sata3 card



## dustyshiv (Aug 5, 2010)

Guys is this card any good? Have anyone of u used this? Just want to future proof my rig.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813998013

Cheers,
Shiv


----------



## wiak (Aug 5, 2010)

makes more sense to buy USB 3.0 PCIe card instead 
if you want to future proof atm


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 5, 2010)

Think about an ASUS Model U3S6 USB 3.0 & SATA 6Gb/s Add-on card and I run it in a Gigabyte x48-DS4 board.  I am very satisfied with it.
Uses NEC(renesis) usb 3.0 drivers and Marvell SATA drivers.  Plus, it uses X4 PCI-e interface.

Review of ASUS U3S6 USB 3.0/SATA 3 6Gbps PCIE Card
Exclusive: First USB 3.0 and SATA 6.0 Expansion Card, Will Sell For $30
USB 3.0 Review With the ASUS U3S6 Add-In Card

You can get best of both worlds.


----------



## dustyshiv (Aug 12, 2010)

I have a Gigabyte X58 Extreme Mobo and all the pcie 16x slots are filled up for GPUs running folding at home. 
I have an Xfi soundcard on the pcie-4x slot and the only slot left now is the pcie 2 1x slot.

That's the reason I went for this.

Thnx!!


----------



## Mussels (Aug 12, 2010)

dunno about newegg, but this one is the one that got my attention

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=262&products_id=13904


----------



## dustyshiv (Aug 12, 2010)

Lol!! Mussels

Im left with a pcie-2 1x alone!!


----------



## ISSA2000 (Aug 20, 2010)

just a note:
the asus 4x u3s6 card (usb3.0 ) has a faster max transfer rate, then pci-e v2.0 usb3.0 cards.

ie, usb 3.0 card + ssd (220mb/sec)(vis intel onboard)

asus u3s6 get 170mb/sec

gig usb3.0 card in pci-e v2.0 slot gets 155


----------

